# Illustrator CS2



## caren (26. April 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem mit der neuen Illustrator CS2-Version.
Wenn ich eine Textbox mit Kasachischer Schrift habe, macht er mir am Textboxende einfach eine Trennung mitten im Wort und nicht zwischen den Wörtern (In der Textbox befindet sich auch noch Text in anderen Sprachen, die richtig umbrochen werden).

In der alten Illustrator 10 Version gabs damit keine Probleme.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Bis jetzt markiere ich jedes Wort und gebe "kein Umbruch" ein.

Viele Grüße - caren


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2006)

Hi,
also ich kann dir da jetzt nicht direkt helfen da ich keien kasachische Schrift installiert habe. Aber als Tipp: Wenn du vernünftig mit Schrift arbeiten willst verwende Indesign. Illustrator hatt seinen Namen nicht von ungefähr, ist also am besten für Grafikerstellung gedacht und nicht für größere Textmengen.

Gruß


----------

